# Sym-Bionic Titan Cancelled



## Villano (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, that sucks...

Cartoon Network Cancels “Sym-Bionic Titan” | Cartoon Brew: Leading the Animation Conversation


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 26, 2011)

Never seen an episode.  However, I constantly wonder why many adult swim shows are allowed to live.  If this so was as good as the comments say it was then why see how it fars if not marketed to kids.  After all, once you start targeting teens and young adult you could start creating premium merchandise that could be priced more per unit (even if they were inexpensive to make).


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 26, 2011)

villano said:


> well, that sucks...
> 
> cartoon network cancels “sym-bionic titan” | cartoon brew: Leading the animation conversation




that sucks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 26, 2011)

Never heard of it...and I'm a fan of GT's other work!


----------



## jonesy (Mar 26, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Never heard of it...and I'm a fan of GT's other work!



Ditto.

This is the first I've heard of the show, and I'm a fan of Tartakovsky.


----------



## Krug (Mar 26, 2011)

Sigh disappointing.


----------



## Glade Riven (Mar 27, 2011)

Awww...It bairly had a chance to prove itself. And it doesn't help that CN kept kicking it around to different nights. But according to the post, the ratings were comparable to other actions shows, but was cancelled due to lack of a toy line? Hrm.

Well, if Genny Tartakovsky moved on to Sony Pictures, my guess is that it has more to do with that move (one the cause-and-effect of the other). I look forward to whatever Tartakovsky comes up with for Sony.


----------



## Felon (Mar 27, 2011)

Symbowhatnow? That's a complicated mouthful that communicates nothing.

Did the people who titled this show ever hear of focus groups?


----------



## Glade Riven (Mar 27, 2011)

Better than most giant robot shows (although some may make more sense if one knows Japanese).


----------



## Villano (Mar 27, 2011)

Felon said:


> Symbowhatnow? That's a complicated mouthful that communicates nothing.
> 
> Did the people who titled this show ever hear of focus groups?




The three characters are a robot and two teenagers with power armor.  They merge together into a giant robot called Titan.

Symbiotic + bionic + Titan = Sym-Bionic Titan.

The title gives you more information than, say, Regular Show, Generator Rex, or Bleach.  



Transbot9 said:


> Awww...It bairly had a chance to prove itself. And it doesn't help that CN kept kicking it around to different nights. But according to the post, the ratings were comparable to other actions shows, but was cancelled due to lack of a toy line? Hrm.
> 
> Well, if Genny Tartakovsky moved on to Sony Pictures, my guess is that it has more to do with that move (one the cause-and-effect of the other). I look forward to whatever Tartakovsky comes up with for Sony.




I can't find it now, but I did see the ratings recently and they actually were about the same as Generator Rex, Ben 10, and those other shows.  

Considering the ratings were good, it doesn't really make sense as to why they are moving the final episodes to Saturday mornings.  It makes me wonder if the word came down that the show was being cancelled and Tartakovsky, no longer having a reason to stay, went to Sony, so CN, out of spite, dumped the show to a worse time slot (with no reruns during the week).


----------



## Glade Riven (Mar 27, 2011)

It may have even been cancelled because he was offered a better deal with Sony and is moving on. A show like Sym-Bionic Titan could rapidly deteriorate without the original creator being involved. The last couple of episodes do seem geared towards a rapid conclusion, filling in as much as possible about the 3 main characters and the full story behind everything. Since these things take time to make, my guess is that Tartakovsky knew this was going to happen for quite a while.


----------



## Krug (Mar 28, 2011)

And the reason for cancellation? 



> “Genddy’s moved on to Sony Pictures Animation. Titan  got competitive ratings with other action shows, but what shut it down was *it didn’t have enough toys connected to it*. If you don’t have the, the studios don’t want to renew for another season.”




All about the merchandising these days..


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 28, 2011)

Krug said:


> All about the merchandising these days..



*These* days??


----------



## jimmifett (Mar 28, 2011)

I caught an ep or two with my rugrat. I didn't think it was that great, she wanted to watch pokemon instead (and battle daddy later). It didn't really 'catch' me, and my wife says I still haven't grown up and to pls pick up the lego on the floor or I don't get the lego star destroyer


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 17, 2011)

That royalty sucks in any case...


----------

